# New Taurus 357 gun blows up--New Remington Bullets.......



## Martydd

What should I do? Send the gun in to Taurus ? They told me that if they were reloads the warrant is void. They were new 357 bullets. Do I send them the bullets ? Please Help......


----------



## People

I would call them again and ask them what you should do. I would say send the bullets and the flap from the box of ammo.

When you send it in get delivery confirmation so you know when to start calling again. Start pestering them from day one. They will make it right. I never had a problem with their support. I sure hope you do not.


----------



## cwoparson

Exactly what were the bullets, powder and charge?


----------



## Martydd

They were Remington 357 magnum 125 gr. #jsp-l357m12.
It's a green box -Pistol & revolver cartridges.


----------



## Martydd

[IMG]http://NodakOutdoors.com/forum...rpix/19375_357_mag_gun_011_1.jpg[/IMG]
[/img]


----------



## dakotashooter2

You should also contact remington and have the lot # ready. Most likely they will have you send them back for testing.


----------



## cwoparson

Sorry, I misunderstood. I got the impression these were reloads. By all means get the gun back to Taurus and the bullets back to Remington. If there is a batch of guns out there with weak top straps, a batch of double charged bullets or what ever, they need to know about it before someone gets hurt.

I would only send a Half dozen rounds with the gun back to Taurus and personally bag and tag about a dozen for myself for possible future needs. The rest I would send Back to Remington. Contact Remington first to let them know what happened. Most likely they will give you a reference number to include with your shipment to help you stay in contact with them on results they find. As already mentioned use delivery confirmation and signature required on all shipments. It's a PITA but you should be able to get thing resolved pretty quick.


----------



## Gun Owner

Do you shoot .38s in this gun as well?


----------



## Burly1

From what I can see in the pictures, I don't believe the cylinder was completely indexed when the cartridge fired. This points to a failure of the cylinder pawl. Whatever else you do, save each and every sliver of metal you can find. I would be very suprised if the ammo had anything at all to do with the failure. I the primer remains in the blown cartridge, I'll bet it wasn't hit dead center.
Burl


----------



## Wyomingpredator

I doubt it was the bullets I agree with the cylinder not be lined up exactly, was there any lead or copper shavings on the side of the barrel. Just keep in mind that Taurus is likely to try to say they were reloads, even if they weren't, that keeps the liability off of them. Another thing I ran into, is remanufactured ammo like HSM, alot of Black Hills Ammo, and others are considered reloaded by gun manufactures because the brass is not new. I had a Kimber blow the mag out the bottom and bust a pin and Kimber fixed it free of charge but the guy at kimber said that it could have been remanufactured but they did not know what the prob was and fixed all broken parts.


----------



## Martydd

Burly1 said:


> From what I can see in the pictures, I don't believe the cylinder was completely indexed when the cartridge fired. This points to a failure of the cylinder pawl. Whatever else you do, save each and every sliver of metal you can find. I would be very suprised if the ammo had anything at all to do with the failure. I the primer remains in the blown cartridge, I'll bet it wasn't hit dead center.
> Burl


Hi,
Take a look a this picture. I found all 7 bullets that day. The bullet that went off,if you look you can see that the firing pin hit it dead center.
My ? is --If the bullet had a high charge--Can a Rev. gun handle that charge??? If so--then there are 2 problems here
1. Bullet was high charge.
2. defected GUN
I told and gave Rem. company the lot # on the box and told Taurus what happen. I will tell you guys also what happen. Taurus does not give a ****.
I had to call them 4 time just to talk to someone,and like I said before all they wanted to know if I was using reloads. TAURUS SUCKS


----------



## Plainsman

Looking at the primer in the last photo you put up I would say the problem is Taurus. If you look at that primer it isn't flat like it would be with high pressure. High pressure can also be seen if there is cratering. 
However, you normally get flat primers when cratering is present. You do have cratering which is metal rising up around the indentation made by the firing pin. The other thing that causes cratering is poor quality control. I would guess that the hole for the firing pin in excessively larger than the firing pin itself. If you look at the lower edge of the firing pin strike you will notice that the cratering is so bad that some metal is pealing away from the primer. 
Cratering without excessive flattening of the primer equals poor manufacturing of the firearm, not high pressure loads. There is something wrong with that Taurus. Poor quality metal in the cylinder, misalignment of the cylinder, etc I can't tell by the photos.


----------



## Martydd

Hi- I read what you said,but I only understand half of it. I can e-mail you some high res. pictures. I would like to talk to you more. My e-mail is [email protected]. 
MartyD.


Plainsman said:


> Looking at the primer in the last photo you put up I would say the problem is Taurus. If you look at that primer it isn't flat like it would be with high pressure. High pressure can also be seen if there is cratering.
> However, you normally get flat primers when cratering is present. You do have cratering which is metal rising up around the indentation made by the firing pin. The other thing that causes cratering is poor quality control. I would guess that the hole for the firing pin in excessively larger than the firing pin itself. If you look at the lower edge of the firing pin strike you will notice that the cratering is so bad that some metal is pealing away from the primer.
> Cratering without excessive flattening of the primer equals poor manufacturing of the firearm, not high pressure loads. There is something wrong with that Taurus. Poor quality metal in the cylinder, misalignment of the cylinder, etc I can't tell by the photos.


----------



## cwoparson

Plainsman I'm like you in that the photos don't give enough information. At first I thought like Burly1 that it was a indexing problem. But looking at the shell and the way it split in half then peeled off the base kind of indicates the bullet never made it into the barrel. If that is the case I would also expect some indication of damage or at least markings to the barrel throat which would be easy to see. Also the inside of the cartridge appears odd as to be as shiny as if no powder has ever been burned inside. Was the spent bullet recovered? Certainly no expert here but being a reloader I find this interesting.


----------



## Martydd

cwoparson said:


> Plainsman I'm like you in that the photos don't give enough information. At first I thought like Burly1 that it was a indexing problem. But looking at the shell and the way it split in half then peeled off the base kind of indicates the bullet never made it into the barrel. If that is the case I would also expect some indication of damage or at least markings to the barrel throat which would be easy to see. Also the inside of the cartridge appears odd as to be as shiny as if no powder has ever been burned inside. Was the spent bullet recovered? Certainly no expert here but being a reloader I find this interesting.


Here are more picture. Marty


----------



## cwoparson

I lightened the picture up for a better look at the throat. Maybe someone else can see something but I can't see any signs a jacketed bullet went in that much off center to cause that kind of damage. Can't tell if that might be a little lead shavings at 11 and 12 o'clock or if it is light reflection. Maybe someone with more experience than I can shed some light.


----------

